# Mido



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi, Iâ€™m new to the forum and joined with my newly found interest in Seiko 7t34 quartz.

Ive collected watches for almost 20 years, all mechanical until now!

Thought id pop in and announce myself, One of my favourite watches are mido

I donâ€™t seem to find any related threads, do we have any other Mido nerds


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

up at the top right on this and every page is a search box

Mido comes up quite a lot

e.g. here's one

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=45068


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Ok Thanks, I always read the instructions last!


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Mollydog,

I have a Mido but I can't put a pic up of it as its being repaired at the moment. :thumbsdown:

I hope to post it in the next week or so as it has had an interesting previous service history that I would like to share with the forum. Its a 7750 movement but has been badly serviced in a past life. I don't know who did the work; just know it was serviced before I purchased it from a guy in California.

As it was missing its incabloc cap on the time keeper bearing, the jewel was being kept in place with glue instead. Very nice work! :comando:

My watch maker has a few snaps for me to upload to the forum. I can't recommend the modification but I can recommend the watch. They are one of the iconic makers and my example is very nicely weighted and a pleasure to wear.

Look out for it as the repair pictures as I am told are a real :jawdrop:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

First off, whilst I want to see the pictures - - "It wasn't me, honest" :lol:

My heart drops when I open the back and see all the screws trashed, or scratches all over the movement, and the regulator hard over! :yes: Get's worse when you move the regulator to centre, and it glides smoothly with no effort - been there and back a few times


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

mel said:


> First off, whilst I want to see the pictures - - "It wasn't me, honest" :lol:
> 
> My heart drops when I open the back and see all the screws trashed, or scratches all over the movement, and the regulator hard over! :yes: Get's worse when you move the regulator to centre, and it glides smoothly with no effort - been there and back a few times


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Totally agree, I have lots of eta parts' 2879/36 etc etc..... just because the ad read 'just needs a clean'

Although im sure these will all come to use down the line.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Just in case you thought it rude,

This ones mine......owned for about four years

Didnâ€™t notice the muck around the crystal, - its cleaned out now








">


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's one way to do it in 3 easy steps.

1. In photobucket, click on the photo you want to add to the forum. Then click in the *Direct link *box which will copy the code you need.










2. In your new post or reply in the forum, click the *insert image *button










3. Click inside the* image URL *box and paste (ctrl V) the photobucket code. Then click the *insert image* button.










That should do ya!


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks once again.

As i said earlier this ones mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hey, I've got one of those! 










Later,

William


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi William, MIDO With a superb and origional design of the day =

And yours looks a MINTER.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's pretty close to mint. I purchased mine NOS, and only wore it three or four times.

Later,

William


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

mel said:


> First off, whilst I want to see the pictures - - "It wasn't me, honest" :lol:
> 
> My heart drops when I open the back and see all the screws trashed, or scratches all over the movement, and the regulator hard over! :yes: Get's worse when you move the regulator to centre, and it glides smoothly with no effort - been there and back a few times


Hi Mel,

Yes, its not a nice feeling to see such butchery in watch maker circles, but it happens. The chassis is badly stained too, so not sure what sort of life it had before I rescued it.

I am hoping the upload will prove interesting for TWF members. I have not seen the pics yet but the whole time keeper bearing had to be punched out of the watch and replaced with a new assembly. Took hours to get the traces of glue off the chassis too.

If there is a hall of infamy, then the service person would be a contender I think.

I am only continuing to have it repaired by my trusted watch maker as I really love the thing. Itâ€™s a bit vulgar and over the top, but I don't care. This is great Mido in my op and Mido is a great brand. I call it as worth it, but painful.

Regards

James


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A bit "vulgar"? Yes indeedy, but "vulgar" can be fun - and this is just that! I'd certainly wear it to the dancing and hunt for a pair of cifflinks to kind'a "go with it" - but then I', a bit show-bizzy, aren't I? :lol:

:weed:


----------

